# Pre-primed doors & Trim



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm curious as to what kind of primer is used on pre-primed doors and trim. It's pretty smooth and seems similar to shellac-based primer such as BIN.

It doesn't take paint well and sometimes 2 coats of paint hardly seems enough even when painting white over white.

If I'm shooting for an A+ job, I'll re-prime before painting. That way the 1st coat of paint gives the coverage that I would expect.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i heard it was cheap spray flat..........who knows, but im sure its the cheapest crap they could find.............i dont even bother with the pre-primed stuff but rather just prime myself atleast then i know whats goin on it


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Given that it washes off with water, I would say it is not BIN. Some cheap, clay filled product.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

There was a member here that I remember had a signature that said;

"Always Re-prime the Pre-prime". He is right.

I re-prime all pre-primed pine trim with Coverstain.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i pity the fool who puts 2 coats of finish on some exterior pre-primed trim...........i learned that lesson the hard way years ago so i know and knowing is half the battle 



did you notice my reference to 2 famous 80's programs??? well i did..........''Rocky 3'' and ''GI-Joe'' :blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Prime the Factory prime. As far as what they use I am not exactly sure but I would say some cheap thinned down WB primer.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Your reference in "I pity the fool" I believe is better attributed to Mr. T portraying the affable B.A. Baracas in the A-Team


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

painted over pre=primed today.

it sands so powdery.....and even more so than an oil product..not to familiar with behavior of lacquer, but that is my next guess.

it is usually sprayed on way to heavy(high build) by application not material ability......as IF filling in defects, dings,.....crappy pine...what not

and I sanded and two coat with Pro Classic. this is pre-install..yes...


I would rather do my own priming and have primed over the pre-primer before, and prefer it that way.......

the real deal is why are manufacturing plants pre-priming when it is of NO bonus to the painter......I think I know the answer to that!

I think different manu's use different stuff unless there is some industry standard.....like the FDA of primers/wood.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wheres JP at??? ................he probably ate the stuff before...the way he test stuff i wouldnt be surprised lol


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

the only reason I can think of being pre primed from factory is for shipping reasons. To protect the product( Doors, trim, windows, etc.).


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know the answer to Why they prime it...

you guess shipping, I guess hiding crappy ugly defects....
I see it layed on over large sratches today...and then they stack it not dry complete, because I sand alot of piled on looking stress marks.

I have usually primed again...but was demanded to paint it today-
showed up at 10:30 because I was running paint store and shop errands, and getting ok's about other issues in the house....

so I sand,
paint,
and paint again....

the outside looks very thinnly primed...and major weathered, so I will prime it again.

I like all jobs to have some decent survival time....don't want see poor results 6 months later.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

it is some NOT working way to cut cost.....

is there any painter here that is ok with pre-primed wood?
if yes, can you share your positive results.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think he gardz everything?

but don't be offended by my guess.

some of the primer like exterior windows and doors looks like it was primed so thinnly......gardz would probably be a great start....?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ole34...
what is your methodology....if you care so?
re-prime and top coats?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure a lot of it is lacquer based paint. It's a hard finish and it's super fast dry time (faster than WB primers) would work great in a production line. 

From feeling it and sanding it's usually very smooth (doesn't raise the grain), hard and sands to a fine powder. Of course different companies may use different things, bt I have never seen any that wipes off with water. You were being facetious, right?

I generally don't reprime preprimed wood. Caulk and fill and use two premium topcoats, shouldn't be a problem, particularly indoors. Usually it's only window jambs and sash that I see pre-primed anyway. For the doors, I would go with one of the self-priming premium paints, like Aura.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

no, I don't think he is being facitious, I have seen some reactivate(get wet) with water.....as if to clean it off or during painting it gets gooey with paint.......not easy to explain..

I think most is lacquer prime too. and the self-priming maybe good, although around here I don't use much of Benmoore but wish I did.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

sagebrush123 said:


> Ole34...
> what is your methodology....if you care so?
> re-prime and top coats?


 
if I see it on an interior job I'll just sand it down an hit it with 2 finish coats with the exception of interior window sills and mantles..shelves etc etc ... those i re-prime with cover stain cause they get beat up a lot... exteriors I ALWAYS re-prime with Zinsser Cover Stain then 2 finish coats ...........


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for sharing. pretty much what I just did on the crown...as stated.
the outside would get re-primed, not sure what I am using at this moment.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

TheRogueBristle said:


> For the doors, I would go with one of the self-priming premium paints, like Aura.


I just pressure washed half the pre prime off an exterior door frame. 1 coat of duration made it look perfect, 2nd coat for protection (and to meet spec).


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I've documented 5 types of MDF. Most are VERY absorbent of the 1st coat of whatever you put over it. Some are like a pre-finished semi-gloss but not finish quality. One is hard, smooth, dull and slightly abrasive. (my fav)

The majority appear to be a high build with a DFT of a credit card. Chips very easily. Although some are primed so thin - you can tell instantly it needs primer before you do anything.

The best i've seen to date was on one of the national builders homes and I was told they produce their own. 

Only one appears to have good adhesion and is unaffected by water and does not soak in the 1st coat.

I reprime them all but it depends on what (type) it is before I know which primer I will put over it.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

Most exterior trim is pre primed with a super low grade of latex. What i have also learned is it is combine with *Calcium carbonate. *Which is just ground up oyster shells and other organic materials. I would never ever trust a pre primed piece of exterior trim. Always sand as much as i can off and reprime with a good oil. Well on high end custom homes this is what i always do.


----------

